# Indian 6-23-12



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Out on the water by 5:30 a.m. and very slow. Set starboard planerboard out because that 1 rod set at 42' out has been tearing them up with red craw this week in that same area and it's easier on my neck to look in 1 direction for bites.. The planerboard caught the 1st 3 this morning with a good chop. My siderod with firecraw was biteless. I put on a red craw and within 2 mins,a nice eye hit but flopped off a couple feet from the net.Circled back through there to hit that exact wp and another nice eye hit and flopped off just before the net. I was p-o'd. I was covering the same territory as last night and evidently everyone else was there.Close to 8:25,I picked up #4 and within minutes,a double. When the chop settled down,I pulled in the board and put firecraw on the port side and red craw on my side. Then threw back 1-15"-and 2 in the 16" range". Trolled on to blackhawk and weed city then called it quits at 9:45.

SpeedyR was doing pretty good.He had keepers way before me because of my slow start. Of the 15+ boats out there,I saw very few nets besides speedy.I nailed most of the eyes in front of a deep white aluminum tiller boat with 2 guys in it,LOL!

3-17"
3-16.5"


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

if you are trying to lure me to indian, its working!

good job, as usual its seems for you!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Lots of boats out there with little net action.They're craving the bombers and treating my bandits like the plague.I've been checkingout websites for what few colors of B02's are out there and it it pretty slim. Looks like bomber may be phasing out that model. I may have to pick up some 04's like speedyr and expirament with them.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

What a day...Saugmon was right...It was crazy for me...I was on the water at 540....Had a hookup on the way out, still trying to get poles in water. Lost it, and then lost two more right away. the first couple of times I would have my boy reel the fish in with the pole in the holder, but we lost two more, back to back after that. Then I started having him stand on the floor of the boat w/the rod and I would stand on the fishing platform and hold the net, and hold the end of his rod. It worked well, no more loss at the nets...
Any who, made one pass, pew to wolf and caught a few. After that, I got into them like CRAZY over by Wolf. I think everyone followed SAUGMON. I was catching them pass after pass. Started to slow down so I passed Saugmon heading towards wolf, i stayed around pew. Caught 6 keepers and started to cull. Quit at 1030.

3 or 4 DOUBLE HOOKUPs, we got all but one....It was nuts. Fish flopping n the boat while we were reeling in another, the boy grabbing rods, the boat going in a circle cause no one was steering...It was crazy...

We caught at least 20 and tail hooked a 2.5 lb cat.

All were caught on Bomber A O4's, chartreuse craw, redcraw, firecraw, a natural craw with orange belly, Tennessee shad.

2 19.5's one was 2.2 and the other was 2.4 lbs
2 16's
6 15 1/2's
2 15's

Of course my boy caught the two 19.5's, which makes him the boat eye champ. Funny thing, is after he had a few, I was trying to guess when I thought the fish was bigger to get my six, and every time I guessed wrong.


BEST DAY EVER


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Another great day saugmon.

I have two things to say:



saugmon said:


> Out on the water by 5:30 a.m. and very slow.
> 
> SpeedyR was doing pretty good.He had keepers way before me because of my slow start. Of the 15+ boats out there,I saw very few nets besides speedy.


1. Speedy proved you have to get up pretty early in the morning to keep up with saugmon




> I nailed most of the eyes in front of a deep white aluminum tiller boat with 2 guys in it,LOL!


2. I have a tiller, but it is a green and grey Lund and I couldn't get out this morning....so it wasn't me.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

To keep up with Saugmon, speedy got up really early. Speedy takes crappy pictures when he is tired


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

You had more action than me speedy. I just kept getting those 16"-17" clones. Saugeye supper tonight!!!Did you put in over at pew? I did see some tournament boats cut around pew,but not as many as normal. Not many trailers at blackhawk.Lakeview harbor was almost empty when I drove around there on the way home.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i put in at pew....I stopped by moundwood at 1045 and it was not bad. I got my coast guard inspection done. I really think I was getting into some big ones, but Hayden is i=only good to about 1030....I don't want to make it tough on him. I sure would have liked another hour. I may get to a point where I start sending the 15" back...we will see. But, I like the size fillet they make. Those are the ones I pick out. Big fish fillets are too thick for me.

They were really going today. I was even hooking up on my poles in the propwash.

Lost one lure today...Knot pulled out...shame on me


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got those cranks ordered.It'll give me something to test out during the 4th of july break. I may have a rider tomorrow if he shows up at the launch.I may be back to full production!!! Now to do some re-calibration with a tape measure on the 1 planerboard rig and find out why the other one outcatches it. I wish I could find my portable line counter.

BTW I forgot to mention water temp: Water temp this morning was 76!! It's been running 82 all weekend through wednesday morning.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Saugmon you're more than welcome to use my counters if you want. Pm me where to meet you at. I'm not using them right now and I need to get another kicker on the rig before I troll Indian. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Gave you a wave today blue sea nymph with the two little girls on it. We started over around old field lake view ramp area. Got one 18 lost nice one and a whole bunch of snags. Didn't pick anything up over pew way. I think i came over a little too late it was a zoo. Left 15 min after you the natives where very restless.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I found my portable shakespeare counter. 24 on it equals 42' on that planerrod that's been tearing them up.That 42' translate to 38' with actual tape measure so it's fairly accurate. I got it calibrated to the other side rod and planer rod plus I marked the spots for the rubberbands with black sharpie. Had a couple lines unraveling just in front of the swivel so I re-tied them. My main side rod has been running 14-15 yards back when I usually got lucky to let out 12-13 yards. 

This is a good reason for a newbie to buy all 4 matched line counters along with the same matched line if they get into trolling.Some of my reels may have 20# or 30# plus my main line is the ancient gray from years ago and the others are the current moss green. I still have spinning reels spooled with the original spiderwire white!


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

that is what I did. I have 4 diawa Line counter reels, all with power pro braid. I have a hard enough time remembering where I put my car keys, let alone how 4 different poles troll.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We got into them this morning. Headed out to yesterday's hot waypoint at started trolling after 5:30. Nothing in that area so moved north to where we've picked them up this the last couple days called wp 66 and game on. The other side rod and the re-calibrated planerboard was tearing them up. I got the exact same setup on my side and not much action. My buddy pulls in a 22.5" and then a 20.5", then 19",19". Finally my side started hitting by 7:30 and we were culling by 7:55 a.m. I'm yelling tree shaker,rod shaker,mast shaker just like swamp people, LOL! Lost a couple just shy of the net. Fished a little longer to cull them out but they were all in the 16" range. No boats there for first hr or so and then about 10. I kept seeing the same pontoon from yesterday and he still wasn't catching anything. I held up 10 fingers as I passed him and 10 mins later passed him again and told him we got 3 more. He did pull out a dink just after that.Threw back a couple more in the 14" range and 1 fingerling eye.Off making white water by 8:45.


Red craw on boards-43'-44' on one side and the recalibrated hot side at 55'. Firecraw on the side rods.My siderod was slow again,so broke open another new one and finally started getting the 16"s and under. I did notice on one of my older firecraws that quit catching,it has a stretched out split ring. No snags!!! 

1-22.5"
1-20.5"
4-19"
1-18"
1-17"
4-16-16.5"

WT-81









My buddy Jeff Burton (not the nascar driver) holding his FO 22.5" and 20.5". He was with me friday p.m. as well. Fish running on the big side when he's in the boat, LOL!


----------



## joshrbrown (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure wish I would have made it up there this weekend! Nice catches


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Many others haven't had much luck. So peaceful out there the 1st hr or so with nobody around. Then they're all around me, troll close to me,cut me off from my wp, and looked like they were a little PO'd when I was reeling and tossing in 16" in front of them. I know how the tuna.com captain feels on that wicked tuna show..

Eyes are picky and still shortbiting.At least they've been very close to the other hot spots in the last couple weeks. I haven't seen them gather in a certain area like this since 2006.Many boat records broken that year!!!

Anyone else have a saugeye thumb? They're mean SOB's!!!









4 days of work this week then it's time for my nice long independence day holiday!!


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

trolled indian last night, started around 4 couldnt buy a bite until around 730 when the sun went down. Only managed 3 eyes largest being 18 inches. What do you guys think do the saugeye move to deeper water in the heat of the day or just cant get them to bite? I have been to indian the past two times and threw everything in my box at them with minimal luck. Planning on going out next weekend if the weather is nice.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Usually they die down by 7:30 p.m. or so even if the fishing reports says 8 p.m. is usually prime time. They're being extra picky this week.Just keep switching baits and colors. Where I have been killing them at,I've been marking tons of fish in the 4'-5' range.Those marks aren't saugeye,but they're below those marks so you gotta tick the bottom.The planerboards have been picking up 75% of the eyes.

I'm getting ready to brave this wind and hopefully they're still turning on with this quarter moon. Going to be a rough one so probably no planerboards.


----------



## fishing50 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

:TOn the water at 4:15 p.m. and whitecap city. She was rough 15 mph wind with 25 mph gusts. As soon as I set down near where we've been getting them, a 20" eye in the 1st 10 mins. After that,about an hour with only a whitebass and eye dinks. Then 6:00, I decided to launch my port planerboard which runs better. As soon as it was launched,fish on. Got it halfway out and my other rod bent in half. Caught a couple more 15" dinks and threw back. Made a couple more passes then this green bomber style boat with 3 guys starts trolling by me. I pulled 3 more eyes to finish my limit at 7:15. No snags. Lost a couple decent keepers and threw back 5+ eyes including a fingerling. Cold front had no effect on them. Water temp:84

Red Craw on the board,firecraw down the side.:T

1-20"
1-19"
2-17"
1-16"
1-15.5"


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the wave Saugmon! Couldnt get anything to go tonight. Saugmon strikes again!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

good job saugmon.. i'm headed to alum tomorrow for the eyes... oh and let the haters hate.... glad that post got yanked outta here


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i am so going tomorrow night before that nasty heat gets here. Get some data for tomc! I needs me a Fish Ohio eye in the worst way.


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Great display saugmon. Been power washing the deck getting it ready for some preservative so, I haven't been out since sat, but will be going out in the am.

Still having issues with those boards but, I am in contact with biggun, 
hopefully, he can get me straightened out.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be out there after work with this nice cooler weather again with you speedy. Weather says north wind,5-10 mph. That's one of the calmer days of the season!!!.

Same area as last weekend speedy.Just gotta ride out the slow period before the bite starts.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Too bad i cant make it out with you guys. Ill be there wed afterwork thru thursday until the heat gets kickin. I got one spot on the east end i have to hit, and then the plan is to hit the west end the rest of the time we'er there for exploring and some fishing. I went thru my tackle box last night and i have only 2 cranks that will run that shallow, except for a couple smaller bass cranks. Im going to take 2 of my cat baitcasters and switch em over to try this trolling deal for a bit while were exploring around. Just look for quick silver! It will probably be the smallest boat out with the most gear in it crusing at a 3-5mph max!


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Out this morning a little later than usual, 6:45. Nice day, just a little chilly when we first went out. The wind picked up and there were a few caps but then died down to moderate and made for a fine morning.

Caught 4 keepers eyes 2 17s and 19 and a 20.....well almost 20, and 2 white bass. All eyes before 10 and the 2 wb about eleven. 2 of the eyes came off blue/silver rattle traps, them19 off a tiger vibe and the bigger 19 off a red craw.

Saugmon and speedy it would have been a disappointing day for you but......I am all smiles.

Good luck this evening.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be up there in a short bit with a buddy and get out my entire arsenal on them. At least they're still biting in this north wind.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Only 3 this evening with my main buddy from last season,so no messing with greenhorrns, LOL.

3 eyes, 1 at 16",16.5",and 17". Nothing hitting first hr or so but a 14" dink and 8" channelcat,so my buddy put on his favorite mistake. 1st eye hit that around the area that they,ve been congregating at.That's the only hit he had. Then nothing but a couple missed fish. So at 7 p.m.,we trolled on in via chippewa and campground and my firecraw and tennessee shad on my planerboard . Started to get some action with a couple missed trips on the planerboard and picked up 2 eyes on my reliable firecraw.Hit a big snag there so reeled in the boards and another one hit and got off on the surface. 1 board was in and the other was crisscrossing,but managed to avoid a catastrophe with a seasoned veteran 1st mate, and bait was saved. Then motored up the johnson to troll in and missed a few more.

WT-84
Clarity-less than 1'. It's the muddiest that I have seen so far this year.Even the pleasureboat wakes were on my muddy side.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

got on the water late...not till six. I was hoping that saugmon left me a few...Trolled pew to Wolf, picked up one by wolf at 715...nothing after that...trolled back and forth...saw saugmon taking his leave of the area...I decided to stay. about 800, could see saugmon any more, figured he was a limit. Trolled from pew toward state park and picked one up, sort of in the middle. Did a tight circle picked another up...then a double. Lost the 2nd on the double...lost one other before the boat ...one 14" 

really worked good there from 830 or so till 930. 5 total

18
17
16.5
16
15.5
one catfish
Lost a Tennessee shad to the Prop demon...
All but one on chartreuse craw!!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That waypoint I marked after 7 p.m. was very close to where I was limiting out 3+ weeks ago. I'm going to have to throw that into the equation if I brave the heat thursday evening.

They always say the bite gets better after 8 p.m. but I rarely stay out that late because of work or early troll the next morning.


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

Anybody gonna try fishing indian this weekend with the heat. Do you think the bite will still be good in the morning?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be up there friday,sat,and sunday morning.I'm contemplating fishing this evening. I'll have littleking with me next 2 mornings. By the rate the dinks have been hitting lately,it's not over yet. After the weekend will be another story.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i am pretty sure I will be in for SAT am


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm still optimistic. If the dinks are still biting,the bigger ones are. Once those dinks disappear,the bigger ones take over for a short spell then they disappear.Caught way too many dinks this week to call her quits right now.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I fished it yesterday eve and today till 11. I of course had no luck trolling, i dont have the setups for it and catrods with a misc crainkbaits i wasnt expecting much. All thou me and riley did great on the cats biggest was a big male 7-8lbs, with a huge head on him. We got close to 40 cats all on cut shad in 4-7fow. The wind came from the south wed eve and thursday morning, then it changed and started comming out of the west. Heres a few screen shots for ya guys of things that i could find.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I fished it yesterday eve and today till 11. I of course had no luck trolling, i dont have the setups for it and catrods with a misc crainkbaits i wasnt expecting much. All thou me and riley did great on the cats biggest was a big male 7-8lbs, with a huge head on him. We got close to 40 cats all on cut shad in 4-7fow. The wind came from the south wed eve and thursday morning, then it changed and started comming out of the west. Heres a few screen shots for ya guys of things that i could find.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn't get a chance to write a report last night but was on the water in the mid-am on wed. Ended up with 2 eyes, 3 WB, and a nice little flathead which about ripped my rod holder of the side of my boat. Tried the red craw and fire craw for only the flattie to show. Tried multiple colors trying to find a winner. Ended up catching the rest of the fish on a white/pearl static shad out in front of the trailer park in 4ft of water. Not a bad trip considering the time I was there... I do have a question regarding something that I found. Had some of my cranks really digging bottom obviously being in only 4ft but when I would have to bring my cranks in to clean off there would be little red looking worms on the bills and trebles???? Does anyone know what these are because I have never seen them before. Dug some up last summer as well and never thought to ask any of the Indian experts about it on here. Thanks

Linebacker43


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

TomC.........those are awesome images! Clearly your running down imaging and regular sonar. What brand and specific model is your electronics? Very cool.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

zaraspook said:


> TomC.........those are awesome images! Clearly your running down imaging and regular sonar. What brand and specific model is your electronics? Very cool.


Tom's running the Hummingbird 597HD DI combo.I'm looking into that unit for next season.

Picked up 9 this morning with littleking. It was slow the 1st hr or so around blackhawk but they started hitting on the way to pew.Nothing over 18" but lots of 16's. The dink action was hot. Threw back 4-5 in the 14" range and 4+ smaller than that. We missed a lot of fish.Firecraw siderods picked up most. Not many on the boards. Still marking tons of fish. #9 was around blackhawk.Quite a few boats out there for a friday morning.

Water Temp: 85


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow what a storm...Was planning on going out this pm but, doesn't look like nature is going to cooperate. 

Out this morning about 5:45. Got 5 keepers all in the 17 - 20 inch range. Also the largest shovelhead I have ever caught. I am trying to post a pic of it.

Saugmon was that you with the large orange planer boards? If so, they ran smooth and look real level in the water. It seemed they did not run real far behind the boat. Do you control that or is that just where they normally run?


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i too was debating making the trip this pm...glad I didn't. We sure needed the rain though.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Where you guys getting these flats? Thats what im looking for!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The port board runs great.Starboard not so especially in rougher water.1 or 2 in the a.m. on the boards and skunked in p.m. Sometime I hit paydirt,sometimes I don't.

The propwash rod running B04 firecraws tore them up!!! Speedy,better give those B04 firecraws another shot.They tore them up on the turns. Most of the 18 eyes today and lots of missed fish came on firecraw. I only put 1 firecraw in the boat,but I'll put the other 2 in there now.

8 p.m. was prime time!

On the downside,my daughter's cedar swingset got demolished.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Saugmon.......thanks for info on TomC's electronics. I'm looking at same Hummingbird unit and nice to see real life images rather than only promotional stuff.


----------

